# 37lb Flathead



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Took a ride down to the choctawhatchee river the other day to check it out because it's getting pretty low... as usual. Rode below curry's ferry to buzzard's bar on the four wheeler and we were cruising the sand bar when my friend saw a fin sticking out of the water. Jumped off to grab it and low and behold it's a monster flathead. Surprisingly it was deader than a door nail? Don't know why or anything, but it had small circles on it that looked like a disease. Does anyone know what this could be from? It weighed 37lbs and we found it across from one of my new discovered flathead holes :thumbdown:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

pics


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought was from the spawn


----------

